# Wiring Modules for Battery Packs



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

In that diagram, only the upper right and lower right cells are paralleled.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> 2p6s is 12 modules, 6 in series parallel to another 6 in series, correct? The 6 in series gives you 15.6kWh (2.6 X6) + the other 15.6 for 31.2kWh. and 364.8V (60.8V X 6 in each "pack"), correct?


The EV West listing says 2.6 kWh per module, so it's 12 x 2.6 = 31.2 kWh in total, regardless of how they are arranged.

Add charge capacity (in amp-hours) for parallel connections, and voltage for series connections... and just add up the energy (regardless of series or parallel configuration).


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> 2p6s is 12 modules, 6 in series parallel to another 6 in series, correct?
> ...
> Is the image accurate for attaching the models in parallel? I have my 6 each in series, then parallel to the other 6 in series?


Yes, that's what 2p6s means, and the description is a valid configuration for six times the voltage of a single module and twice the charge capacity of a single module (which would be 364 V nominal, and about 85 Ah, given that the modules are 60.8 V and about 42.8 Ah per module).



Emyr said:


> In that diagram, only the upper right and lower right cells are paralleled.


In that diagram one set of 6 modules in series is connected in opposition to the other set of 6 modules in series, so the result is useless - no voltage, no capacity. Sorry, I don't have the time at the moment to draw the correction.


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

Well at least I was right in my understanding. Is the attached more accurate? Since the packs are likely to be separated in location anyway, I would connect my positive wires, then out/in. Ditto for the negative?


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> Well at least I was right in my understanding. Is the attached more accurate? Since the packs are likely to be separated in location anyway, I would connect my positive wires, then out/in. Ditto for the negative?


Close but no cigar. Take those two positive links off the left end and put them on the right end of the pack. 
Think of current as a hose filled with water flowing through each battery. Right now you've got no outlet on the right side of the pack.


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

swoozle said:


> Close but no cigar. Take those two positive links off the left end and put them on the right end of the pack.
> Think of current as a hose filled with water flowing through each battery. Right now you've got no outlet on the right side of the pack.



LOL at myself.... thank you! Next time I will wait for more coffee to be in my system, that was dumb. Posting (what is hopefully) correct for others to reference.


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> LOL at myself.... thank you! Next time I will wait for more coffee to be in my system, that was dumb. Posting (what is hopefully) correct for others to reference.


Almost, check the links of the top series


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

baxy said:


> Almost, check the links of the top series



good catch! Thank you!


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I know I shouldn't feed trolls...

cant resist....

sorry...

https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/serial_and_parallel_battery_configurations


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

This is 2p6s
note: 2p = 2 parallel, 6s = 6 series
the other drawing that has the most bizarre connections is / was almost 2 strings of 6s


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

This is 2 strings of 6s paralleled together, note that every string needs it's own Fuse / breaker.


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

"good catch! Thank you!"

That's a little better but still not right. Just copy the bottom series


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The usual convention (which isn't obvious) is that you read the configuration string from right to left, representing the lowest level to the highest level (like a numeric value... least significant to the right). So "2p6s" means that six cells (or modules in this case) are connected into series strings, then the two strings are paralleled together.


boekel said:


> This is 2p6s
> note: 2p = 2 parallel, 6s = 6 series
> the other drawing that has the most bizarre connections is / was almost 2 strings of 6s


The drawing above shows the opposite order of connection: paralleled pairs of cells, then the cells connected in series: that's 6s2p (and the more typical EV configuration.




boekel said:


> This is 2 strings of 6s paralleled together, note that every string needs it's own Fuse / breaker.


Now that's 2p6s, which is indeed 2 strings of 6s paralleled together. I believe that this is what EV West is suggesting for the LG modules (which I assume are from a Chrysler Pacifica plug-in hybrid).


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> good catch! Thank you!


You didn't actually change anything, so I assume that you just posted the original image instead of the corrected one.


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

thanks baxy/brian


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

boekel said:


> This is 2 strings of 6s paralleled together, note that every string needs it's own Fuse / breaker.


yea this is what I was trying to get at, just with my own terrible paint skills. I will remember better if I actually drawing it


----------



## ElectricSpeedShop (Dec 4, 2018)

brian_ said:


> Now that's 2p6s, which is indeed 2 strings of 6s paralleled together. I believe that this is what EV West is suggesting for the LG modules (which I assume are from a Chrysler Pacifica plug-in hybrid).


Do you think they are used modules? I thought they were new, as EV West normally notes when parts (mainly Tesla) are from salvaged or previously used.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ElectricSpeedShop said:


> Do you think they are used modules? I thought they were new, as EV West normally notes when parts (mainly Tesla) are from salvaged or previously used.


They might be new - I just meant that they are the same modules which are used in the Pacifica. 

I don't know where they get these things... it looks like they are not available from Chrysler dealers as replacement parts - only the complete battery assembly (with 8 modules) is available. Maybe they got a good bulk deal on complete batteries from a dealer, and are breaking them down into modules for retail sale? The complete battery retails for under $9K.


----------

